# Screens in Dell M1210 [UNSOLVED] <-- PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!

## NeoRiddle

Hi!!!

I want to have the best video config in my lap, but i can´t get the 1280x800.

Here you have my xorg.conf:

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "latam"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "lcd"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 40-150

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "intel"

    Driver      "i810"

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "intel"

    Monitor     "lcd"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

my /etc/make.conf :

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -msse3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810 fbdev vesa vga"

LINGUAS="es"

USE="3dfx 3dnow acpi aim alsa apache2 apm async automount bash-completion bluetooth bzip2 cdr crypt cups dbm dbx dvb dvd dvdr emacs fbcon firefox ftp gif -gnome hal icq ieee1394 imap innodb jabber java javamail javascript jpeg jpeg2000 kde lm_sensors mime motif mp3 mpeg msn nptl nptlonly pdf pda png quicktime samba ssl szip usb v4l vcd wifi win32codecs winbind xml yahoo zlib"

```

and i have installed these xf86* drivers:

```
neoriddle@neobalam ~ $ emerge -s xf86

Searching...

[ Results for search key : xf86 ]

[ Applications found : 84 ]

*  x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

      Latest version available: 1.1.2-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.1.2-r2

      Size of files: 220 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Generic Linux input driver

      License:       xf86-input-evdev

*  x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

      Latest version available: 1.1.0

      Latest version installed: 1.1.0

      Size of files: 226 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Keyboard input driver

      License:       xf86-input-keyboard

*  x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

      Latest version available: 1.1.1

      Latest version installed: 1.1.1

      Size of files: 261 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org driver for mouse input devices

      License:       xf86-input-mouse

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm

      Latest version available: 1.1.1

      Latest version installed: 1.1.1

      Size of files: 262 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Alliance ProMotion video driver

      License:       xf86-video-apm

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips

      Latest version available: 1.1.1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.1.3

      Size of files: 316 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Chips and Technologies video driver

      License:       xf86-video-chips

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy

      Latest version available: 0.2.0

      Latest version installed: 0.1.0.5

      Size of files: 224 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org driver for dummy cards

      License:       xf86-video-dummy

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev

      Latest version available: 0.3.0

      Latest version installed: 0.3.0

      Size of files: 226 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   video driver for framebuffer device

      License:       xf86-video-fbdev

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128

      Latest version available: 1.2.0

      Latest version installed: 1.1.0.5

      Size of files: 257 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Number 9 I128 video driver

      License:       xf86-video-i128

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740

      Latest version available: 1.1.0

      Latest version installed: 1.0.0.5

      Size of files: 252 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Intel i740 video driver

      License:       xf86-video-i740

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810

      Latest version available: 1.6.5

      Latest version installed: 1.6.5

      Size of files: 429 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org driver for Intel cards

      License:       xf86-video-i810

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt

      Latest version available: 1.1.0

      Latest version installed: 1.0.0.5

      Size of files: 229 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Integrated Micro Solutions Twin Turbo 128 driver

      License:       xf86-video-imstt

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv

      Latest version available: 1.2.0

      Latest version installed: 1.0.2.0

      Size of files: 279 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   NVIDIA video driver

      License:       xf86-video-nv

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition

      Latest version available: 4.1.0

      Latest version installed: 4.0.1.3

      Size of files: 282 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Rendition video driver

      License:       xf86-video-rendition

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion

      Latest version available: 1.4.1

      Latest version installed: 1.3.1.5

      Size of files: 264 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Silicon Motion video driver

      License:       xf86-video-siliconmotion

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis

      Latest version available: 0.9.1-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.8.1.3

      Size of files: 601 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   SiS and XGI video driver

      License:       xf86-video-sis

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb

      Latest version available: 0.8.1

      Latest version installed: 0.7.1.3

      Size of files: 282 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   SiS USB video driver

      License:       xf86-video-sisusb

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx

      Latest version available: 1.2.1-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.1.1.3

      Size of files: 263 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   3Dfx video driver

      License:       xf86-video-tdfx

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l

      Latest version available: 0.1.1

      Latest version installed: 0.0.1.5

      Size of files: 229 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   video4linux driver

      License:       xf86-video-v4l

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

      Latest version available: 1.2.1

      Latest version installed: 1.2.1

      Size of files: 210 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Generic VESA video driver

      License:       xf86-video-vesa

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga

      Latest version available: 4.1.0

      Latest version installed: 4.1.0

      Size of files: 228 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Generic VGA video driver

      License:       xf86-video-vga

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware

      Latest version available: 10.13.0

      Latest version installed: 10.12.0.0

      Size of files: 254 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   VMware SVGA video driver

      License:       xf86-video-vmware

*  x11-libs/libXxf86dga

      Latest version available: 1.0.1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.1

      Size of files: 226 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org Xxf86dga library

      License:       libXxf86dga

*  x11-libs/libXxf86misc

      Latest version available: 1.0.1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.1

      Size of files: 217 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org Xxf86misc library

      License:       libXxf86misc

*  x11-libs/libXxf86vm

      Latest version available: 1.0.1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.1

      Size of files: 222 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org Xxf86vm library

      License:       libXxf86vm

*  x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto

      Latest version available: 1.1.2

      Latest version installed: 1.1.2

      Size of files: 36 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org XF86BigFont protocol headers

      License:       xf86bigfontproto

*  x11-proto/xf86dgaproto

      Latest version available: 2.0.2

      Latest version installed: 2.0.2

      Size of files: 39 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org XF86DGA protocol headers

      License:       xf86dgaproto

*  x11-proto/xf86driproto

      Latest version available: 2.0.3

      Latest version installed: 2.0.3

      Size of files: 41 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org XF86DRI protocol headers

      License:       xf86driproto

*  x11-proto/xf86miscproto

      Latest version available: 0.9.2

      Latest version installed: 0.9.2

      Size of files: 37 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org XF86Misc protocol headers

      License:       xf86miscproto

*  x11-proto/xf86rushproto

      Latest version available: 1.1.2

      Latest version installed: 1.1.2

      Size of files: 36 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org XF86Rush protocol headers

      License:       xf86rushproto

*  x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto

      Latest version available: 2.2.2

      Latest version installed: 2.2.2

      Size of files: 38 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org XF86VidMode protocol headers

      License:       xf86vidmodeproto

neoriddle@neobalam ~ $ 
```

and here you have the lspci results:

```
neobalam neoriddle # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0832

03:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

neobalam neoriddle #  
```

And if you know how to configure MMC slot to work, please say me.

please help me!!!!!!!

Thanks

----------

## broken_chaos

I think the problem you're having with the resolution is a common one with the Intel graphics chipset. According to some instructions in French, you need to emerge sys-apps/915resolution and edit /etc/conf.d/915resolution...

```
replace[0]="5c"

with[0]="1280 800"
```

Probably need to add it to the boot runlevel, too. Oh, and the max resolution on a M1210 is 1280x800, NOT 1280x1024.

For the SD/MMC slot, you need a recent kernel (I use 2.6.18), and enable (built-in, not as modules as far as I know)...

```
Device Drivers -->

     MMC/SD Card support -->

          <*>MMC support

               <*> MMC block device driver

               <*> Secure Digital Host Controller Interface support (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

That makes it work here, with HAL/KDE automounting when I plug in an SD card.

All the hardware on my M1210 works basically perfectly. Only things I haven't tried are suspend-to-disk (Suspend2 or otherwise), and the internal winmodem. (I have the model with an Nvidia graphics card.)

----------

## NeoRiddle

it does not work yet

when i probe vbetest i had:

```
# vbetest

VBE Version 3.0

Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

[261] 1024x768 (256 color palette)

[279] 1024x768 (5:6:5)

[280] 1024x768 (8:8:8)

[274] 640x480 (8:8:8)

[276] 800x600 (5:6:5)

[277] 800x600 (8:8:8)

[257] 640x480 (256 color palette)

[259] 800x600 (256 color palette)

[273] 640x480 (5:6:5)

Type a mode number, or 'q' to quit - q

#  
```

it does not appear 1280x800 resolution.

In my /etc/conf.d/915resolution i have this:

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/915resolution/files/confd,v 1.2 2006/07/22 17:41:50 chutzpah Exp $

# Config file for /etc/init.d/915resolution

# based on the config file included with sys-apps/855resolution

# this example will replace mode "4c" with 1280x768x24

#replace=( "5c 1280 800 32" )

#replace=( "5c 1280 800 24" )

# to replace more than one mode do something like this

#replace=(

#   "4d 1280 768 24"

#   "5c 1400 1050 16"

#)

replace[0]="5c"

with[0]="1280 800"

# if you want to log the output add the file here.

# this will be overwritten at every boot

log="/var/log/915resolution"

```

And in my /usr/src/linux/.config i have this :

```
# less /usr/src/linux/.config |grep "MMC"

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# MMC/SD Card support

CONFIG_MMC=y

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=y

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=y

# 
```

please, which file do you want to view?

----------

## broken_chaos

Oh, looks like the info for that file I gave you was wrong. I suggest you delete the lines you added, and then uncomment this line:

```
replace=( "5c 1280 800 24" )
```

You *will* have to start the service to make it work. (If you haven't already - if you have started it, I suggest you do a reboot, to clear out whatever it did or didn't change when you started it with the 'old' lines in the conf file.)

```
#Start it to test it

/etc/init.d/915resolution start

#Add it to boot runlevel

rc-update add 915resolution boot
```

As for the MMC/SD slot, you appear to have all the needed options. When you put an SD card into the slot, a couple new device nodes should show up: /dev/mmcblk0 and /dev/mmcblk0p1 - the second one should be the first partition on the SD card, which is what you'll want to mount to make use of it. Another thought is to disable CONFIG_MMC_WBSD, as it's not needed.

----------

## NeoRiddle

it does not work yet, but if i run 915resolution -l show this:

```
# 915resolution -l

Intel 800/900 Series VBIOS Hack : version 0.5.2

Chipset: 945GM

BIOS: TYPE 1

Mode Table Offset: $C0000 + $269

Mode Table Entries: 36

Mode 30 : 640x480, 8 bits/pixel

Mode 32 : 800x600, 8 bits/pixel

Mode 34 : 1024x768, 8 bits/pixel

Mode 38 : 1280x800, 8 bits/pixel

Mode 3a : 1600x1200, 8 bits/pixel

Mode 3c : 1920x1440, 8 bits/pixel

Mode 41 : 640x480, 16 bits/pixel

Mode 43 : 800x600, 16 bits/pixel

Mode 45 : 1024x768, 16 bits/pixel

Mode 49 : 1280x800, 16 bits/pixel

Mode 4b : 1600x1200, 16 bits/pixel

Mode 4d : 1920x1440, 16 bits/pixel

Mode 50 : 640x480, 32 bits/pixel

Mode 52 : 800x600, 32 bits/pixel

Mode 54 : 1024x768, 32 bits/pixel

Mode 58 : 1280x800, 24 bits/pixel

Mode 5a : 1600x1200, 32 bits/pixel

Mode 5c : 1920x1440, 32 bits/pixel

#
```

but i cant pass to 1280x800 mode How do i do this?

----------

## broken_chaos

Have you fixed your xorg.conf file yet? In the original you posted you had it set for 1280x1024, not 1280x800.

This is mine (I have an nvidia card, so you can't really use all of it, but the rest may be a useful reference for you):

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier "M1210"

        Screen 0 "Screen" 0 0

        InputDevice "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice "BTMouse" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice "Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts:unscaled"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/koichi-sustitute"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "true"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load "glx"

        Load "extmod"

        Load "record"

        Load "dbe"

        Load "bitmap"

        Load "freetype"

        Load "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Keyboard"

        Driver "kbd"

        Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option "XkbModel" "104"

        Option "XkbLayout" "en_US"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Driver "synaptics"

        Identifier "Touchpad"

        Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"

        Option "LeftEdge" "1700"

        Option "RightEdge" "5300"

        Option "TopEdge" "1700"

        Option "BottomEdge" "4200"

        Option "FingerLow" "25"

        Option "FingerHigh" "30"

        Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

        Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option "MinSpeed" "0.09"

        Option "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

        Option "AccelFactor" "0.0015"

        Option "SHMConfig" "on"

        Option "RTCornerButton" "0"

        Option "RBCornerButton" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Driver "mouse"

        Identifier "BTMouse"

        Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option "Emulate3Buttons" "False"

        Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier "Monitor"

        VendorName "DELL"

        ModelName "XPS 1210"

        Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier "Videocard"

        Driver "nvidia"

        Option "NoLogo" "true"

        Option "DPI" "96 x 96"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen"

        Device "Videocard"

        Monitor "Monitor"

        DefaultColorDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport 0 0

                Depth 24

                Modes "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

## NeoRiddle

i have this:

/etc/conf.d/915resolution

```
replace=( "58 1280 800 24" )

log="/var/log/915resolution"
```

/etc/init.d/915resolution

```
depend() {

   before xdm

}

checkconfig() {

   if [[ -z "${replace[*]}" ]]; then

      eerror "You need to have at least one resolution to replace"

      eerror "/etc/conf.d/915resolution"

      return 1

   fi

   [[ "${log}" && -f "${log}" ]] && echo > "${log}"

   return 0

}

start() {

   checkconfig || return 1

   ebegin "Patching video BIOS with new video modes."

   for mode in "${replace[@]}"; do

      915resolution ${mode} >> ${log:-/dev/null} || retval=$?

   done

   eend ${retval}

}

```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "latam"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "lcd"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 40-150

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "intel"

    Driver      "i810"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "intel"

    Monitor     "lcd"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       32

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

lspci:

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0832

03:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

# 
```

----------

## broken_chaos

 *NeoRiddle wrote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/915resolution
> 
> ```
> replace=( "58 1280 800 24" )
> 
> ...

 

That should be...

```
replace=( "5c 1280 800 24" )

log="/var/log/915resolution"
```

Note the 5c, not 58.

Are you sure the 915resolution service is started?

```
/etc/init.d/915resolution start
```

Your xorg.conf seems a little sparse, overall, too... Modules, mouse settings (use the Synaptic driver, like in my xorg.conf for better mouse results).

Also handy might be a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log if you still can't get it working.

----------

## NeoRiddle

ok, now my /etc/conf.d/915resolution is:

```
replace=( "5c 1280 800 24" )

log="/var/log/915resolution"

```

and 915resolution -l shows:

```
# 915resolution -l

Intel 800/900 Series VBIOS Hack : version 0.5.2

Chipset: 945GM

BIOS: TYPE 1

Mode Table Offset: $C0000 + $269

Mode Table Entries: 36

Mode 30 : 640x480, 8 bits/pixel

Mode 32 : 800x600, 8 bits/pixel

Mode 34 : 1024x768, 8 bits/pixel

Mode 38 : 1280x1024, 8 bits/pixel

Mode 3a : 1600x1200, 8 bits/pixel

Mode 3c : 1280x800, 8 bits/pixel

Mode 41 : 640x480, 16 bits/pixel

Mode 43 : 800x600, 16 bits/pixel

Mode 45 : 1024x768, 16 bits/pixel

Mode 49 : 1280x1024, 16 bits/pixel

Mode 4b : 1600x1200, 16 bits/pixel

Mode 4d : 1280x800, 16 bits/pixel

Mode 50 : 640x480, 32 bits/pixel

Mode 52 : 800x600, 32 bits/pixel

Mode 54 : 1024x768, 32 bits/pixel

Mode 58 : 1280x1024, 32 bits/pixel

Mode 5a : 1600x1200, 32 bits/pixel

Mode 5c : 1280x800, 24 bits/pixel

#
```

my /etc/X11/xconf.org is:

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "latam"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "lcd"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 40-150

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "intel"

    Driver      "i810"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "intel"

    Monitor     "lcd"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       32

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

what else can i do?

----------

## broken_chaos

Check and/or post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file for something going wrong. Have a look at this xorg.conf file - it should be for an almost-identical M1210 to yours.

----------

## NeoRiddle

here you have it:

```

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux neobalam 2.6.18-gentoo-r4 #3 SMP PREEMPT Wed Dec 13 07:24:56 CST 2006 i686

Build Date: 13 December 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

...

(WW) I810(0): config file hsync range 31.5-64.3kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.

(WW) I810(0): config file vrefresh range 40-150Hz not within DDC vrefresh ranges.

(II) I810(0): lcd: Using hsync range of 31.50-64.30 kHz

(II) I810(0): lcd: Using vrefresh range of 40.00-150.00 Hz

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "1280x800" (no mode of this name)

(--) I810(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) I810(0):  Built-in mode "1024x768"

(**) I810(0):  Built-in mode "800x600"

(**) I810(0):  Built-in mode "640x480"

(--) I810(0): Display dimensions: (260, 160) mm

(--) I810(0): DPI set to (100, 121)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(==) I810(0): VBE Restore workaround: enabled.

(II) Loading sub module "shadow"

(II) LoadModule: "shadow"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

(II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x40000) MS[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MS[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xdff00000 - 0xdff7ffff (0x80000) MS[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfdff000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdf9fd700 - 0xdf9fd7ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdf9fd600 - 0xdf9fd6ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdf9fd500 - 0xdf9fd5ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdf9fd400 - 0xdf9fd4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xdf9fd800 - 0xdf9fdfff (0x800) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xdf9fe000 - 0xdf9fffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xffa80000 - 0xffa803ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xdfebc000 - 0xdfebffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xdff80000 - 0xdfffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xdff7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [23] 0   0   0x0000eff8 - 0x0000efff (0x8) IS[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000eff8 - 0x0000efff (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [37] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [38] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) I810(0): initializing int10

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) I810(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) I810(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7872 kB

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Controller

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) I810(0): Allocated 128 kB for the ring buffer at 0x0

(II) I810(0): Allocating at least 512 scanlines for pixmap cache

(II) I810(0): Initial framebuffer allocation size: 6144 kByte

(II) I810(0): Allocated 4 kB for HW cursor at 0xffff000 (0x349b8000)

(II) I810(0): Allocated 16 kB for HW (ARGB) cursor at 0xfffb000 (0x34b14000)

(II) I810(0): Allocated 4 kB for Overlay registers at 0xfffa000 (0x34d2d000).

(WW) I810(0): xf86AllocateGARTMemory: allocation of 16 pages failed

   (Cannot allocate memory)

(II) I810(0): Allocated 64 kB for the scratch buffer at 0xffea000

(WW) I810(0): xf86AllocateGARTMemory: allocation of 1089 pages failed

   (Cannot allocate memory)

(II) I810(0): 0x8208da0: Memory at offset 0x00020000, size 6144 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x82099a8: Memory at offset 0x0ffff000, size 4 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x8209c68: Memory at offset 0x0fffb000, size 16 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x8209764: Memory at offset 0x00000000, size 128 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x8208de0: Memory at offset 0x0ffea000, size 64 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x8209ed8: Memory at offset 0x0fffa000, size 4 kBytes

(==) I810(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x10000000)

(II) I810(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 4 at 0x007bf000 (pgoffset 1983)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x0ffff000 (pgoffset 65535)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x0fffb000 (pgoffset 65531)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x0ffea000 (pgoffset 65514)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x0fffa000 (pgoffset 65530)

(--) I810(0): A non-CRT device is attached to pipe B.

   No refresh rate overrides will be attempted.

(II) I810(0): Display plane A is disabled and connected to Pipe A.

(II) I810(0): Display plane B is enabled and connected to Pipe B.

(II) I810(0): Enabling plane B.

(II) I810(0): Display plane A is now disabled and connected to Pipe A.

(II) I810(0): Display plane B is now enabled and connected to Pipe B.

(II) I810(0): PIPEACONF is 0x00000000

(II) I810(0): PIPEBCONF is 0x80000000

(II) I810(0): Mode bandwidth is 47 Mpixel/s

(II) I810(0): maxBandwidth is 1152 Mbyte/s, pipe bandwidths are 252 Mbyte/s, 0 Mbyte/s

(II) I810(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      16 128x128 slots

      4 256x256 slots

(==) I810(0): Backing store disabled

(==) I810(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) I810(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) I810(0): Set up overlay video

(II) I810(0): Set up textured video

(II) I810(0): direct rendering: Disabled

(II) I810(0): RandR enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(II) I810(0): Rotating to 0 degrees

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "latam"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "latam"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc104)+latam" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc104)" };

(--) Mouse1: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

    xkb_types                { include "%" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "%" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "%" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "%" };

(EE) Error loading keymap /usr/share/X11/xkb/compiled/server-0.xkm

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc104)+us+latam(basic):2" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc104)" };

```

----------

## broken_chaos

 *NeoRiddle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (WW) I810(0): config file hsync range 31.5-64.3kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.
> 
> ...

 

These three parts looks like potential problems, particularly the first one for your resolution problem.

I'm unfortunately out of ideas. A Google for the error message might help:

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "1280x800" (no mode of this name)

----------

## smadasam

Do you have the nvidia graphics card?

----------

## NeoRiddle

no, i dont have, look:

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0832

03:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

 #
```

----------

## karllark

I have the 1280x800 resolution working fine with my Dell M1210 which has the intel video.

My 915resolution conf file is slightly different than posted above with

```
replace=( "5c 1280 800 32" )

```

I seem to remember having the same problem and solving it by going from 24 to 32 bits/pixel.

----------

## NeoRiddle

it does not work yet

----------

